# Java Developer Salary - Indian moving to Netherlands, need urgent help



## dhavaltts (May 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone.. This is urgent. 

I am java developer with 4.5 years of experience. I am currently based out in India and am looking to move to The Netherlands. I have a few queries as below:

1) I have got an offer from a local company for 2500 Euros Per month. Would that be good enough for the stay, food and other expenses + a decent saving of about 500 Euros per month?

2) I am not completely aware of the Tax laws and what sort of deductions will be applicable. Can some one please shed a light on the same ?

3) I also saw some 30% Tax ruling, however I could not get much information on the same. Can someone please guide me how does it affect the tax.

Regards,
Dhaval


----------



## koushik282003 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Dhaval,

This is Koushik. Congratulation !!!! I have been in Belgium for almost one year. I can share some facts over there. First i would like to know the below questions.


1) Will you be getting 2500 Euro per month in your hand ?
2) If yes, then it is good( but not so good)...you can see the below calculation.

Rent = +- 600 Euro
Network = +- 25 Euro
Food/living = +- 400 Euro
Extras = 200 EURO

Almost = 1300 Euro will be enough for you(/single) for staying over there (excluding Trip in different country).

3) As per I knew that tax deduction will be 30-32 % over your on post salary. So it is very important that how much you get in your hand.

So, you can have an idea how much you can save over there ....you can ask me any doubts/clarification.....

Thanks,
Koushik


----------



## dhavaltts (May 14, 2014)

Hi Koushik,

Thanks for your reply. I am getting 2500 Pre Tax (individual). The Tax would be around 30%, however I saw some place that there is a 30% Tax Ruling (which is kind of rebate/allowance).

Rent of 600 Euros - What is the assumption for that ? 

Is this for a Single Person Studio apartment ? or Shared basis with 5-6 people in the apartment/house? 

Can you pls provide me details on that.

Thanks & Regards,
Dhaval


----------



## koushik282003 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Dhaval,

Seems that you will be getting 1750 Euro( 2500 - 30% tax) per month in your hand.
Normally you can find standard single room there ...The rent of that single room varies from 585 to 800 ( that depends of how long period you will be staying there during agreement)....you can ask owner to make it share with max two people. Multiple people probably will not be allowed in that room. In case of sharing the room the room rent also be shared. 

May I ask you some questions ...

Which location currently you are located in India ? normally from India it is very difficult to get chance in abroad ....like to get the sponsorship, languages known, etc etc....

I am also trying to get same opportunities from here(kolkata, India) but not able to success. You can guide me if you have any details on this.....


Regarding staying over there, I can help you on the parts what I already knew. You can contact me at my mobile number : 09800502622 for any more clarification.

Thanks,
Koushik


----------

